# lump in throat?



## Cashie (Apr 6, 2003)

Hi there,I've just been diagnosed with GERD on Thursday and have been stressed over the news. Finally got rid of my headache which lingered for days. This post has caught my attention the most so far because of mention of the symptom 'lump in throat'. Could you please try to explain as best as you can, exactly what that the 'lump in throat' means to you?My doctor is sending me for a scope (appt not till Sept). He says he wants to see if there has been any damage done to the lining of my eosophagus. I'm really worried about the lump in throat thing, and i would appreciate some feedback on how you would describe that symptom to your doctor, or to anyone in general. Maybe it help ease my fears. He never mentioned that this was a typical symptom, if indeed it is.Thank you, Cashie


----------



## guy_sirjee (Apr 6, 2003)

Sensation of lump in throat can be due to many causes including acid reflux. Check this article: http://www.diagnosishealth.com/swallowing.htm


----------



## Cashie (Apr 6, 2003)

Thank you Guy for the link. But actually, I'm going to refrain from reading articles that are not directly related to what I have because I end up scaring myself to the point where I can't sleep and can't function. I just want to know from fellow sufferers what the sensation is like for them when they say 'lump in throat'.But thank you very much for sharing the link.


----------



## Stedwell (Jan 5, 2003)

Hi Cashiei suffer from lump in the throat feeling. For me it is almost as though I have food sitting there in the base of my throat that will not go down. Sometimes it even feels like it is rising up and I have to keep swallowing. Drinking or eating can help as it seems to go away but will usually return within the hour. I am sure mine is linked to stress and anxiety and is often accompanied by indigestion and tight chest. However it is a viscious circle as I get worried when I feel like it which makes the lump worse etc etc.Hope this is of help


----------



## Lindalu (Aug 28, 2002)

sounds like a Hiatus Hernia http://www.gicare.com/pated/ecdgs08.htm most of the time all it does is causeacid reflux, which can eat the liningof your esophagus.


----------



## rizello (Mar 12, 2003)

Hopefully you don't have this sensation, but let me try to explain it.I started getting the lump in throat feeling about 2 months ago. Clearly anxiety, as I was going through a bunch of medical tests at the time.It feel like something is sitting (for me anyway) at the base of the throat. It's there most of the time, whether eating or not. Sometimes it feels like a lump of bread just stuck there. Sometimes it feels better by burping. It really doesn't have anything to do with swallowing food, but it can make you hesitant to eat certain foods because of the sensation you feel.I was put on Pepcid then Zantac about 3 weeks ago and it seems to be helping little by little. However, I'm also trying other therapies such as ginger juice and DGL.Hope this helps!


----------



## Suki1 (Mar 30, 2003)

Hi, please refer to my post in Food/Nutrition..under "Eliminate the junk food!!"The digestive system does start at the mouth.You are most likely all back up. Cleasning your system is like unclogging a drain or giving your car a fuel injection cleaning. Once it's clear ...everything will flow smoothly.It's that simple.Suki


----------

